# Dan Anderson Karate & Modern Arnis Seminars In Detroit



## Dan Anderson (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi Folks,
I wanted to let you know that I am going to be teaching two seminars in Detroit on the 14th and 15th (Sat. and Sun.) at Jaye Spiro's Meijishi Martial Arts School.

The seminar on Saturday will run from 1-5 PM and will cover different aspect on Karate sparring.  As many of you might know I was a national sparring champion for a number of years.

On Sunday, I will be teaching a Modern Arnis 80 seminar which will include a specialty of Prof. Remy Presas', cross hand training.

You can contact Jaye Spiro for pricing info at senseij@core.com - hope to see you there.  

Yours,
Dan Anderson
founder, Modern Arnis 80


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi everyone.

I just wanted to say that just because you are a Modern Arnis student, that doesn't mean that your arnis wouldn't benifit from the "Karate Sparring" portion of the seminar. I have participated in his sparring seminar numerous times, and I will be at this one coming up. I will tell you that the sparring stuff will be exceptionally benifitial to your modern arnis (or any martial art for that matter). You will learn principals that apply in all aspects of the martial arts, including distance and timing principals. If you can make it, definatly do.

Just for the record, Dan is all the way on the other side of the country, and he had no idea I would post this reply. This is completely unsolicited.

So......after you come see Tim Hartman at my school this weekend (shameless plug   ) you'll know your way around the Detroit area, so you'll be all set for December to return when Dan is in town!

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 28, 2002)

Can we get a review?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *Can we get a review? *




Arnisador,

I am sure someone  will give a review in two weeks when Dan Anderson arrives into Detroit.

Rich
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

I thought it was the 14th and 15th of November!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 15, 2002)

I do not know about the others, but I liked it.

Dan started out with some disarms and then added some counters to these disarms.

He then moved onto a strike trap and Block technique that then was followed by the disarms previously taught and then once again by the counter.

In essence I think he tied it all together nicely and the important thing as we had fun.

Rich
 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2002)

Surely there were some bad jokes?


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2002)

> Surely there were some bad jokes?



Enough for all to take home to family for the holidays!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Surely there were some bad jokes? *



JOkes?  THere were Jokes ?

I guess I need to ask Santa for a sense of humor for Christmas.

Dear Santa, please bring me a sense of humor for Christmas.
And Peace on Earth and Good Will TO All Men.  

Since I Was asking for a miracle I thought I would ask for three.  


Rich


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi Folks,
Brief overview of the seminars.

In the Karate seminar I covered A) Timing and B) How to recognize and control distancing (including what to do if your opponent tries to control distancing on you).

In the Modern Arnis 80 seminar I went over A) disarms and their reversals, B) off balancing using body dynamics (illustrating a copule of RP's favorite throws and how to actually work them), C) locking reversals and then D) an example of how the basic counter for counter drills (basic flow, give and take, tapi tapi, 6 count and the cane sparring patterns) create an ability to go anywhere from where you are.

I think the seminars went very well but you'll have to get some imput from the students themselves.  Ask Paul Janulis and Jaye Spiro for starters.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2002)

And another thing available at the seminar were Dan Andersons E-books and the hard copy of his latest e-book also.

From what I have seen, I like them both.


Train well all

:asian:


----------

